# Ayuda a novato



## mikelon (Aug 8, 2009)

Hola, quiero iniciarme en esto del mountain bike, y me gusto una cannondale f6 2008 que esta en oferta en USA y pues me la kiero traer, pero tengo duda respecto a la geometria o mi talla, mido 1.75 y 81cm de piernas, aqui pueden ver la geometria de la f6 http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/model-8FS6.html, pienso ke la Medium me queda pero no estoy seguro.
Saludos....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

mikelon said:


> Hola, quiero iniciarme en esto del mountain bike, y me gusto una cannondale f6 2008 que esta en oferta en USA y pues me la kiero traer, pero tengo duda respecto a la geometria o mi talla, mido 1.75 y 81cm de piernas, aqui pueden ver la geometria de la f6 http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/model-8FS6.html, pienso ke la Medium me queda pero no estoy seguro.
> Saludos....


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mikelon :

La geometría es un asunto , la talla es otro asunto , basandonos unicamente en las medidas que proporcionas la medium es la talla que te debe quedar .

Cómprate la medium.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

La mediana te queda y si la sientes algo chica puedes poner un Stem mas largo o un seat back seatpost.. que tan buena es la oferta?


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mikelon :
> 
> ...


Saludos Last Biker, cuando vienes a california de nuevo?? oye cual es el termino que se usa para un Stem en español?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

foesfoesfxr said:


> Saludos Last Biker, cuando vienes a california de nuevo?? oye cual es el termino que se usa para un Stem en español?


En español (de España), el término es "potencia".....en Costa Rica le decimos "expander" (no me preguntes por qué  )


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

foesfoesfxr said:


> Saludos Last Biker, cuando vienes a california de nuevo?? oye cual es el termino que se usa para un Stem en español?


---------------------------------------------------

Lo mas seguro es que vaya para T.giving , a ver si podemos ir a rodar a Sta.Mónica o mas al norte por el Ventura Highway .

Al stem aquí en Puebla le decimos " poste de manubrio " hay quie se atreve a decir "poste de la dirección " o peor aún "poste del volante " , como por aquí hay mucha colonia española es muy común decirle "potencia "

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## mikelon (Aug 8, 2009)

pues me la dan en 400 dlls, nueva, la tienda esta en el paso tx


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

*un punto de vista solamente*



mikelon said:


> pues me la dan en 400 dlls, nueva, la tienda esta en el paso tx


Mira Mikelon te voy a dar mi opinion pero es solo eso una opinion y tal vez algunos de los MTBRS del foro esten de acuerdo otros tal vez no.

con $400.00 dlls yo mejor compraria una bici usada y mas viejita pero de mejor calidad, si te vas a inclinar por las hard-tail yo te recomendaria una trek 8000 ahora que si te gustan las cannondale igual puedes conseguir una f600 f700 ect. esta la giant xtc, specialized sumpjumper. Te aseguro que por esa lana puedes encontrar una bici que en sus dias costo hasta $1500.00 dlls.

otra de las cosas es que si compras esta F6 por $400.00 dlls en un año ya no te dan ni 200 por ella, yo te aconsejo que no te precipites y busques mas opiniones aqui en el foro , por cierto de donde eres o en donde habitas?????


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

No se, pero creo que no es una super oferton. Yo tuve la F7 (creo que es un modelo arriba de la F8), y creo que alrededor de eso puedes encontrar otras opciones.

En cuanto a comprar usado, creo que, en este caso, voy a diferir con doble foes 007  Creo que comprar una bici nueva cuando no conoces mucho te permite conocer a los de la tienda, y a poder escoger un poco mejor la bici adecuada, y cuando ya sabes algo, es mas fácil encontrar y poder distinguir que tan bien o mal esta una bici usada.


----------



## mikelon (Aug 8, 2009)

Y que tal está la TREK 4300?? es mejor que la cannondale f6?
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/4_series/4300/
Pero las tallas vienen algo diferentes, que talla me quedaria mejor en TREK?


----------



## zerkmxl (Nov 1, 2008)

Lo mejor seria es tener la baika entre tus piernas y ver como se siente. Calarla, pedalearla, moverle al asiento...intentar una bajadita, una subidita...las mayorias de las tiendas te prestan una bicicleta por un ratillo para que la cales al rededor del local...


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

mikelon said:


> Y que tal está la TREK 4300?? es mejor que la cannondale f6?
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/4_series/4300/
> Pero las tallas vienen algo diferentes, que talla me quedaria mejor en TREK?


cuanto es lo mas que puedes gastar en el proyecto???


----------



## mikelon (Aug 8, 2009)

pues mi presupuesto es alrededor de 700 dlls, aparte hay que comprar zapatos mtb, pedales, casco, short, etc. por eso ando buscando alguna oferta como la f6 de 400dlls y sumandole lo demas son como 700dlls


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

mikelon said:


> Y que tal está la TREK 4300?? es mejor que la cannondale f6?
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/4_series/4300/
> Pero las tallas vienen algo diferentes, que talla me quedaria mejor en TREK?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yo veo mejor la Cannondale medium , en Trek serias la m 19.5 o la L 21 por el largo del toptube sin embargo el standover te quedaría muy alto.

La Cannondale medium te quedaría mucho mejor .

Para comenzar en el mtb solo necesitas la bici, casco , guantes y gafas , lo demas vendrá con el tiempo , con solo 150 dólares te puedes comprar casco, guantes y gafas y te quedan 550 para la bici .

Cualquiera de las dos bicis trae pedales , obvio de plataforma , puedes pedalear hasta con unos vans , ya mas adelante vendrán los zapatos y pedales específicos .

Es muy buena la idea de conseguir una bici usada de mejor nivel con el mismo dinero , pero si no le sabes todavía a éste asunto , mejor entrale a una nueva aunque y que los de la tienda te den todos los tips de entrada al deporte que requieres

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

zerkmxl said:


> Lo mejor seria es tener la baika entre tus piernas y ver como se siente. Calarla, pedalearla, moverle al asiento...intentar una bajadita, una subidita...


Ah caray! y quien es esa tal "Baika"? ojalá viva aqui cerca de mi casa porque eso que comentas se oye bastante bien! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Psycho Marco said:


> Ah caray! y quien es esa tal "Baika"? ojalá viva aqui cerca de mi casa porque eso que comentas se oye bastante bien! :thumbsup:


jajajaja!!!  :thumbsup: si yo tambien me apunto!!


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Yo quiero una Trek EX8!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Crash*



Rocky_Rene said:


> Yo quiero una Trek EX8!!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Rocky :

Esas bicis se rompen , ¡¡¡ que barbaridad !!! a ti también te pegó duro la crisis ......mira que bajar de Rocky Mountain a esa megamarca ..........no puede ser...

Mejor hay que hablar de la Super Aguilas que se comieron al diablo de Toluca ja ja ja

Saludos , y por favor recapacita en tus gustos bicicleteros .

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Saludos , y por favor recapacita en tus gustos bicicleteros .
> 
> the last biker


Amen.

Esas cletas son para nenas y roadies con crisis de identidad.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

oops... palabras duras... personalmente no me gusta Trek, demasiado comercial ... pero... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=547424

espero no hayan hecho sentir mal a nadie


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> oops... palabras duras... personalmente no me gusta Trek, demasiado comercial ... pero... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=547424
> 
> espero no hayan hecho sentir mal a nadie


Bueno, mira, a palabras necias oidos sordos... lo que dicen los que no ruedan....

..pero, a que no aprendieron con una bici de esas


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

yo para poder decir que una bici no me gusta es porque ya la rode independientemente de la marca por ejemplo la EX 8 del 2007 nada que ver con la 2008 el cambio es muy grande y yo creo que el que la ruede no se va a desepcionar la 2009 viene mejor aun.

yo hice demo una Ellsworth Epiphany y despues la Fuel EX 8 y me gusto mas la trek

solo les dejo una pregunta que es mejor traer una bici demasiado comercial nueva o una de la gama alta de varios años de vieja.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

foesfoesfxr said:


> solo les dejo una pregunta que es mejor traer una bici demasiado comercial nueva o una de la gama alta de varios años de vieja.


oops.. se me olvido usar emoticones, por si se ofendio alguien... No sera la primera ni la ultima vez que bromeamos con chistes de roadies (sobre todo cuando hay uno que cuando no pudo ganar la TdF agarro la MTB en una Trek), pero en fin. Para gustos, colores.

A tu pregunta, una imagen vale mil palabras...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*DaÑos Irreparables*



triphop said:


> oops... palabras duras... personalmente no me gusta Trek, demasiado comercial ... pero... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=547424
> 
> espero no hayan hecho sentir mal a nadie


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Trihop :

Ya te pareces al huracán Jimena con todo el daño que causaste por "andar amarrando navajas " ja ja ja ja

Al buen Warp ya me lo ofendieron con que no rueda ............

Y después le pegan donde mas duele .... a su Titus S. blade...........

Y para acabarla de amolar ahora el joven Warp arremete contra el ciclista tejano mas fregón que ha existido .......

Y hasta ahí el parte de daños ja ja ja

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ok, ok... antes que llegue la sangre al rio... 

Si te ofendi, Roberto, me disculpo... No fue la intencion y si nos conoces en persona a mi tocayo y a mi, ya sabras que asi nos llevamos y que pienso que es una nena para rodar y el piensa lo mismo de mi.

Mis disculpas si te pase a llevar. Ultimamente, me hace falta un poco de sentido comun.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Señores no entiendo muchos de sus comentarios, que onda con ustedes?

Decir que Trek es para nenas o roadies con crisis de identidad? según quien o qué? Yo no tengo una trek pero no veo nada malo con ellas y tengo muchos amigos que tienen trek y están felices. Yo tengo una Gary Fisher que es prima hermana de Trek y estoy muy contento. 

Y luego van a decir que Specialized es para transexuales o motociclistas frustrados? Calma, tranquilos. El hecho de que una marca les guste o no no da derecho a decir cosas como lo que cité anteriormente. 

Es como si yo dijera que Ford es para gaylovers! ja ja. Creo que hay que ser objetivos y si no nos gusta una marca, decir las razones por las cuales no nos gustan pero dejarlo hasta ahí. 

Y lo que tampoco me late es que somos pocos miembros en este foro de mexicanos como para comenzar a echarnos leña unos a otros. A fin de cuentas cada quien tiene las bicis que tiene o quiere y es muy respetable la decisión de cada quien no?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Señores no entiendo muchos de sus comentarios, que onda con ustedes?
> 
> Decir que Trek es para nenas o roadies con crisis de identidad? según quien o qué? Yo no tengo una trek pero no veo nada malo con ellas y tengo muchos amigos que tienen trek y están felices. Yo tengo una Gary Fisher que es prima hermana de Trek y estoy muy contento.
> 
> ...


De vuelta aprovecho para disculparme...

EL comentario era una *broma* dirigida al Rocky Rene, al cual lo conozco en persona, hemos rodado algunos anios juntos y nos llevamos asi.

Mil disculpas de nuevo. No era la intencion ofender a nadie por lo que rueda...


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Trihop :
> 
> ...


tu lo has dicho, ahi esta el daño
pero pasa que el sr. Warp su titus es lo mejor que ha tenido pero pues ya esta absoleta.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Señores no entiendo muchos de sus comentarios, que onda con ustedes?
> 
> Y lo que tampoco me late es que somos pocos miembros en este foro de mexicanos como para comenzar a echarnos leña unos a otros. A fin de cuentas cada quien tiene las bicis que tiene o quiere y es muy respetable la decisión de cada quien no?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marco :

Yo también me llevo pesado con Rocky René , además los dos somos 
AMERICANISTAS del equipo de futbol America pa´que quede claro.

Respecto a lo que YO opiné de las Trek tantito en broma , tantito en serio y se lo dije DIRECTAMENTE a Rocky Rene y no a nadie mas , ni me interesa si a alguien mas le afectó fué que :

Sabiendo que Rocky René es fan de las Rocky Mountain , le comenté que era un bajón irse por una Trek , para mí son mejores las Rocky Mountain y ya.

También le comenté que se rompen las Trek EX 8 , y no lo digo de oídas , aquí en Puebla tengo tres amigos a los cuales se les han roto sus cuadros a dos ya se los repusieron por garantía a los cuatro meses y seis meses respectivamente y el otro está en el proceso .

Saludos .

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> También le comenté que se rompen las Trek EX 8 , y no lo digo de oídas , aquí en Puebla tengo tres amigos a los cuales se les han roto sus cuadros a dos ya se los repusieron por garantía a los cuatro meses y seis meses respectivamente y el otro está en el proceso .


Ahora que lo mencionas, yo también tengo un amigo que se le rompió su Trek pero honestamente no creo que haya sido defecto alguno en la bici, sino que es una fuel ¿? algo, y es una bici para cross country o trail y a él le encantaba ponerse a brincar y darle un uso más agresivo que el que esa bici aguanta o debería aguantar. En ese sentido, era de esperarse que la bici no aguantara.

saludos


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

*Muy cierto, una imagen vale mil palabras*

pero si se trata de subir aqui las antiguedades yo coopero con esta de Titanium


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> ok, ok... antes que llegue la sangre al rio...
> 
> Si te ofendi, Roberto, me disculpo... No fue la intencion y si nos conoces en persona a mi tocayo y a mi, ya sabras que asi nos llevamos y que pienso que es una nena para rodar y el piensa lo mismo de mi.
> 
> Mis disculpas si te pase a llevar. Ultimamente, me hace falta un poco de sentido comun.


Yo para nada estoy ofendido, se me hizo chistoso el comentario, además, ya nos conocemos desde hace un buen.... espero que no hayas tomado mi comentario como negativo...

En fin, ojala cuando vengas podamos rodar por estos lares... saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Chale con este foro.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

oops... creo que esto ya se nos fue de las manos... eso nos pasa por pasados de lanza entre nosotros y sarcasticos... sé que lastbiker no dirìa ningun comentario negativo de ninguna bici salvo que lo haga en broma o en cotorreo, y el mismo warp le andaba chuleando su cleta a zoz cuando la posteo yo nomas les trate de seguir la broma, si lo pensara en serio ni lo hubiera posteado.

pero ya que andamos en esto... los que tienen Giant estan compensando por otras pequeñeces, las bicicletas de Titanio solo son buenas para ir por los mandados, las santa cruz son para hippies, las Cannondale para novatos que se dejaron engañar por la mercadotecnia y las Kona para delincuentes


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Yo para nada estoy ofendido, se me hizo chistoso el comentario, además, ya nos conocemos desde hace un buen.... espero que no hayas tomado mi comentario como negativo...
> 
> En fin, ojala cuando vengas podamos rodar por estos lares... saludos


No, para nada estoy ofendido. Muy al contrario, temia haberte ofendido. El internet es tan unidimensional... y si, tengo pensado hacer una gira artistica por el centro del pais. Nos ponemos de acuerdo para octubre!



triphop said:


> ...y las Kona para delincuentes


No, esos ruedan Ironhorse y despues cuando se vuelven mas malandros, Duncon.  
(chiste local....)


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Triphop:
osea que tu te dejaste engañar por una cannondale F300 y aparte de la turner que otra bici has rodado? 

pero no seas mala onda y dinos que bici debemos rodar, por favor ilustranos con tu experiencia


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Para no dejar caer el ánimo en esta _interesantísima_ discusión, aquí mi aporte: cualquier marca de bicicletas que no sea Specialized es chafa (excepto mi bici de ruta, que es Cannondale). He dicho...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

blatido said:


> Para no dejar caer el ánimo en esta _interesantísima_ discusión, aquí mi aporte: cualquier marca de bicicletas que no sea Specialized es chafa (excepto mi bici de ruta, que es Cannondale). He dicho...


Pero nada le gana el ponerle un asiento y pedales Specialized a una Trek...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

foesfoesfxr said:


> Triphop:
> osea que tu te dejaste engañar por una cannondale F300 y aparte de la turner que otra bici has rodado?
> 
> pero no seas mala onda y dinos que bici debemos rodar, por favor ilustranos con tu experiencia


nombre, todavia tengo mi F300 es una chulada! ahora ando jugando con una Kona Stinky Six saltando por todos lado disque haciendole a eso del freeride. 
fuera de esas, me he subido a GT, Gary Fisher (perdon que lo diga pero algo de la geometria de las fisher no me gustò), Raleigh, Merida, rocky Mtn y creo que ya...

la verdad, la verdad, todos deberìan de rodar en una vagabundo... cualquier otra cosa es una muletilla


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Pero nada le gana el ponerle un asiento y pedales Specialized a una Trek...


asiento, pedales y GRIPS Specialized


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> asiento, pedales y GRIPS Specialized


hahaha, los grips siguen siendo los que me vinieron.....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> asiento, pedales y GRIPS Specialized


Aprovecho para confesar que me gustan los componentes Specialized.

Sus bicis nomas no me entran. Pero sus componentes desde llantas, asientos, grips, guantes, etc. son muy buenos.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Este thread esta muy guey, todos saben que las turbo y las Vagabundo son las BICI. Titus, Knollys, Turners, Intense, Cdale, RM, Trek son puro truco publicitario. Y si las Duncon son para malandros.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Este thread esta muy guey, todos saben que las turbo y las Vagabundo son las BICI. Titus, Knollys, Turners, Intense, Cdale, RM, Trek son puro truco publicitario. Y si las Duncon son para malandros.


Chale.. ya le iba a pedir a Chad una Huffy... mejor me compro la Vagabundo... cual me queda, la de rodada 24 o rodada 26????? o mejor me compro la roja?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Necesitan comprarse un mejor casco, se ve que se caen mucho de cabeza (a excepcion de Warp que nunca rueda) y cada vez quedan más mensos


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> Aprovecho para confesar que me gustan los componentes Specialized.
> 
> Sus bicis nomas no me entran. Pero sus componentes desde llantas, asientos, grips, guantes, etc. son muy buenos.


En asientos prefiero Selle Italia, cuestión de tradición. En cuanto a las llantas mi primera experiencia no fué muy buena y las dejé de lado, pero el año pasado decidí probar las Fast Trak y me gustaron mucho... aparte de ligeras aguantan carrilla.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Necesitan comprarse un mejor casco, se ve que se caen mucho de cabeza (a excepcion de Warp que nunca rueda)


ehhhh!!!

Pero cuando ruedo tambien me caigo de cabeza!!!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Chale.. ya le iba a pedir a Chad una Huffy... mejor me compro la Vagabundo... cual me queda, la de rodada 24 o rodada 26????? o mejor me compro la roja?


Chale Roberto, que preguntas. Pareces novato... "Obvio" la roja!!!!! tu bien sabes que son más veloces y llaman más la atención! duuuhh!!!.

De la rodada, trata la vagabundo invertida, 24 atras y 26 adelante, así la haces todavía mas chopper!!!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> ehhhh!!!
> 
> Pero cuando ruedo tambien me caigo de cabeza!!!!


.... ummhhh:skep: ... de cabeza, de split,.. como sea, la versatilidad sobra. Que decir del famoso spread eagle  y el clasico senton-en-el-risco del Chico Hgo.  ....:eekster:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Que decir del famoso spread eagle  y el clasico senton-en-el-risco del Chico Hgo.  ....:eekster:


O el "Crotch-to-stem-grind" del Ajusco...

Ahh... las memorias...


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

No Ma*************************N

jajaja! de que me perdí??!!!!

Creo que mi inocente comentario levanto ampula en el foro! 
A decir verdad yo casi no netor porque es mas dicusion que rodadas y reseñas.
Claro yo ni rodadas mi discusiones ni nada... 

Pero si dije que me gustaba la Trek Fuel EX pues lo sostengo asi como he dicho
que para mi las rocky son de lo mejor y no lo cambiaría por nada, (solo por una trek Fuel jajaja!) ademas que por una que compres te regalan un cuadro Turner:thumbsup:

Y claor que nos llevamos medio pesado pero aqui no hay mas niñadas que las palabras con ardor y no aguantarse... ademas de la forma de rodar del tocayo que por mas que le digo que me vea como se rueda nunca aprendio. 

Luis: esas Águilas estan mas que inspiradas y espero que sigan levando su nivel de juego.

Por cierto por ahi dijeron algo de Ford y es cierto! Chevrolet es el rey! 

Saludos a todo el foro!

Que la técnica y el buen manejo que me caracteriza los acompañe!!:thumbsup:  :rockon:

Up the irons!!:band: :cornut: :smilewinkgrin: :yesnod: :band:



the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Marco :
> 
> ...


No


----------

